
Australia's first electric passenger plane takes to the skies of Perth - altstar
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-01-04/first-electric-plane-passenger-flights-in-australia-to-rottnest/9304424
======
viewtransform
Reminded me of this person who built his own electric plane in his garage.
[https://youtu.be/eNSN6qet1kE](https://youtu.be/eNSN6qet1kE)

